# postfix: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf  vs. /usr/local/libexec/postfix/main.cf?



## stefanlasiewski (May 31, 2012)

I installed postfix from ports a few weeks ago, using the default options. I notice there are two locations for main.cf and master.cf:


```
/usr/local/etc/postfix/master.cf
/usr/local/libexec/postfix/master.cf
/usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf
/usr/local/libexec/postfix/main.cf
```

This server is using /usr/local/libexec/postfix, not /usr/local/etc/postfix/.


```
# postconf -d daemon_directory
daemon_directory = /usr/local/libexec/postfix
```

What is the purpose of /usr/local/etc/postfix/?

And actually, postalias seems to use /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf.


```
# postalias 
postalias: fatal: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf ... ...
```


----------



## phoenix (Jun 1, 2012)

Default configuration vs user configuration perhaps?


----------

